# I feel so proud!



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

of myself. Last weekend with some colleagues I completed the London - Brighton Trek for the British Heart Foundation. 104K (65miles) in 27.5 hours. Training has meant most weekends out walking rather than motorhoming, and sleeping rather than checking out forums! At last it's back to adventures with the 'van. If anyone fancies sponsoring me - it's a great cause - all donations gratefully received
https://www.justgiving.com/Lynda-Burr
Thanks x


----------

